# Oldies but Goodies - Battery/RC installation in a USAT GP9 by Tony Walsham



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony's done a marvelous job in documenting how to put Battery/RC into a variety of engines. Here's one for the USAT GP-9.

Tony's Battery/RC installation for a USAT GP9



Search Terms - battery, radio control, RC, GP-9, USAT, Tony Walsham, installatio, GP9


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike but that pdf is for the Shay.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang...guess copy and paste works too good...


----------

